# me ne vado di là da me



## Maria_del_Valle

"Ma sei matta? Vai, non serve a niente che rimani. *Me ne vado di là da me* con Nicola...se devi andare non farti problemi".
Hola, me tiene confundida el significado de la frase por culpa del "da me". 
"¿Pero estás loca?venga, no sirve para nada que te quedes. Me voy de allí *conmigo mismo/ a mi casa* con Nicola... si debes irte no te tomes como un problema/ no te montes historias...etc
gracias


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

si giusto, praticamente la protagonista torna da dove è venuta, ossia a casa sua accompagnata da Nicola.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, ci vorrebbe più contesto. Secondo me "di là" significa "a allí", e "da me" significa "por mi mismo".


----------



## v.b.v

Hola Maria,

estoy de acuerdo con infinite... se necesita mas contexto. EN dónde vive la chica. Quizá vive en un pueblo cercano, o del otro lado de río, o solamente del otro lado de la calle. Me parece que es una expresión idiomática, sin embargo el significado es que va a "sus partes". Si sabes a donde va especificamente, quizas convenga que lo pongas como: su casa, su tienda, su pueblo, etc.

Espero te sirva

Saludos
vbv


----------



## chlapec

Correggetemi se sbaglio nella mia interpretazione:
Me ne vado: Me voy
Di là: para allá
Da me: A mi cas/ a mi pueblo/ ...

Io metterei due virgole: Me ne vado di là*,* da me*,* con Nicola; o almeno farei la pausa nel parlato.


----------



## King Crimson

chlapec said:


> Correggetemi se sbaglio nella mia interpretazione:
> Me ne vado: Me voy
> Di là: para allá
> Da me: A mi cas/ a mi pueblo/ ...
> 
> Io metterei due virgole: Me ne vado di là*,* da me*,* con Nicola; o almeno farei la pausa nel parlato.



Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca (la punteggiatura, questa sconosciuta...).


----------



## silvialxk

Hola 

En mi opinión "me ne vado di là da me" significa que él que habla está diciendo a la chica que no hace falta que ella se quede allí, que se puede ir sin problemas, que no necesita su ayuda para irse "di là" (otra habitación, por ejemplo), que no hace falta que ella lo acompañe.
Estoy de acuerdo que se necesita mas contexto. Podría ser, por ejemplo, que el chico que habla es invalido. 

Otras cosas: 

1) "Vai" no es "venga" sino "vete". 
2) "Me ne vado di là" no significa "Me voy de allí". Él no está diciendo que se quiere alejar del lugar donde está ahora, dice que se va a otro lugar. Cuando en italiano uno dice "vado di là" significa casi siempre que se va a otra habitación.
3) "Non farti problemi" no significa "no te montes historias", es simplemente otra forma de decir "tranquila, no te preocupes".


----------



## chlapec

Ecco la fonte del testo, che Maria avrebbe dovuto darci dall'inizio 
_Il tempo che vorrei_ (Fabio Volo, 2009)


----------



## infinite sadness

Vabbè, ho letto due pagine ma ho capito meno di prima.


----------



## silvialxk

Ah... Fabio Volo... La peor prosa existente 

Bueno, aún espero un resumen por Maria_del_valle porqué para entender qué le pasa al protagonista debería leerme mas de 2 páginas, y de verdad no quiero arriunarme el día con las tonterías del autor.


----------



## chlapec

Sappiamo almeno che lui è *nell'appartamento di Giulia*.  Poi, che lei ha cancellato un appuntamento con un ragazzo, per restare  con lui, ed è allora quando lui gli dice che lei può uscire  tranquillamente. Io interpreto che lui, immaginando che quel  appuntamento sarebbe probabilmente finito con un ritorno  della coppia all'appartamento, si offre di andarsene da lui con Nicola.


----------



## silvialxk

chlapec said:


> Io interpreto che lui, immaginando che quel appuntamento sarebbe probabilmente finito con un ritorno della coppia all'appartamento, si offre di andarsene da lui con Nicola.




Mi sembra una giusta interpretazione! Quindi quel "da me" significa "a casa mia". Vorrei precisare che, almeno nella mia esperienza personale, "da me" significa "a casa mia" solo in poche occasioni, per esempio quando due persone devono decidere dove andare a... copulare... e c'è una frase tipica per questo: "Da me o da te?" (cioè, a casa mia o a casa tua?). Oppure in frasi come "Stasera stiamo da Carlo", che significa che andremo a casa di Carlo per una cena, una festa o cose così.

Non ho MAI incontrato una costruzione come quella usata dal signor Volo, forse sarò strana io ma al verbo "andare" mi sembra normale far seguire la preposizione "a" e non "da". 

Mammamia, non vorrei MAI trovarmi nei panni del traduttore di Fabio Volooooooooooo!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Giusto per curiosità, ma se "da me" significa "a casa mia", "di là" cosa significa?


----------



## silvialxk

infinite sadness said:


> Giusto per curiosità, ma se "da me" significa "a casa mia", "di là" cosa significa?



Giusto... Ah, ci sono!!! Forse gli appartamenti dei due sono adiacenti!!!!!


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

No os enfadéis conmigo que no he escrito yo el libro, sino Fabio Volo. No he podido responder antes porque tengo mucho trabajo, entre otras cosas leer este libro sobre el que pregunto.
*[...]*

¿Es bastante contexto?
gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## Neuromante

En realidad eso es sólo el texto previo. A mi, como *con*texto, no me valdría. Sigo sin saber "*donde*" está y donde queda "*la*", no cambia nada de lo que te han dicho hasta el momento


----------



## Larroja

Hola María: 

Como deberías saber, con tus casi 400 mensajes en este foro, citas tan largas como la que has pegado arriba no están permitidas. Revisa  *nuestras reglas*, por favor, la 4 en específico. 

Del mismo modo, deberías saber qué es lo que se llama *contexto*, pero si todavía no lo tienes claro, pulsa aquí: *---> Contesto / Contexto <---*



Gracias por tu colaboración, 
Larroja
_moderadora_


----------

